# Suche ein TD/CPU Kabel!



## MRT (1 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein TD/CPU Kabel für ein TD 200? Bei eBay gibts auch keines, vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch eins rum liegen!


----------



## Unreal (1 September 2005)

Servus,

du kannst dir auch leicht selber eins löten (aber nur wenn du willst)
Ich glaube, die Verbindung ist 1 zu 1 aufgelegt
steht aber im TD Handbuch genauer drin.
Ich habe an einer Anlage die Verbindung mit 9-poliger Flachbandleitung
und 2x 9-poligen SUB-D Steckern mit Crimp-Anschluß hergestellt.
hat auch funktioniert.
War allerdings nur zu Testzwecken

MfG Unreal


----------



## MRT (1 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ja wenn das so ist werd ich mal im Handbuch nachsehen!


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (16 Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen..
Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage:
Ich betreibe eine CPU224 (+einige Erweiterungsmodule) über ein PC/ppi-Kabel  (6ES7-981-3BF21-0XA0) am PC.
Habe jetzt zusätzlich ein TD200 (6ES7272-0AA20-0YA0), das ich fest mit CPU und PC einbinden möchte. Wie muss ich da vorgehen?
Das Bild von Helmuts selbstgebautem 9poligem Verteiler hat mich irritiert:
Das PC/ppi-Kabel hat s7-seitig einen Stecker, die CPU und das TD200 je eine Buchse. Das passt nicht zu Helmuts Verteiler.
Wer kann mir helfen? 

Danke im voraus 
MfG Holger


----------



## thomass5 (17 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
den Stecker des abgebildeten Adapters in die CPU in die eine Buchse das Kabel vom PC und in die andere das Kabel vom TD200 welches du noch anfertigen müsstest oder gleich am adapter einen Stecker verbauen.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (17 Juli 2006)

Ok danke erstmal...
Muss ich das Ding komplett 9polig 1zu1 beschalten?


----------



## thomass5 (19 Juli 2006)

ich sag mal ja
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (19 Juli 2006)

Ok vielen Dank !


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (17 September 2006)

Hallo Thomas (und alle anderen) !
Es funktioniert leider nicht.
Ich kann nicht mehr auf die CPU zugreifen, wenn ich alles miteinander verbunden habe. Auch wenn ich die Leitungen für die 24V-Spannungsversorgung für das TD200 aus der Datenleitung entferne und das TD extern mit 24V speise, erkennt mein PC nie richtig die CPU und gibt irgendwelche (stets verschiedene) Fehlermeldungenn aus. Auch das TD meldet Fehler. Wenn ich das TD dann von der Spannung trenne, erkennt mein PC die CPU nach dem Aktualisieren im Kommunikationsfenster (V3.1 Step7 MicroWin SP1) wieder und kommuniziert mit ihr einwandfrei.
*Wer hat eine Lösung für mich???

*Danke
Holger


----------

